# shrimp- cooked or raw?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

if feed my reds raw shrimp, but after i freeze it, i want it to thaw quickly so i toss it in the microwave. I noticed that it gets slightly cooked. Is it ok to feed them cooked shrimp? Huh?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

It should be ok, but just get a little cup or a measuring cup like I use, and get the water from the tap nice and hot, put the shrimp in there for like 2-3 minutes, and its good to go.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Raw just make sure it isnt frozen hehe,
then tose it in there.

Cooked food = nothing good for the fish, all the heathly stuff leaves the meet


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> It should be ok, but just get a little cup or a measuring cup like I use, and get the water from the tap nice and hot, put the shrimp in there for like 2-3 minutes, and its good to go.












That is exactly what I do with all the frozen meats I give them.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I just use a cup of hot water, I turn on the hot water and let it get as hot as possible, then let the food thaw in that for 3 min, it does the trick just right


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

So your not feeding your p's pre cook shrimp. Its good to anyways. I just leave them out till they thaw.


----------

